
Trump Sics Lawyers on Teen for Making Silly Site Where Kittens Punch Him - yincrash
http://observer.com/2017/03/trump-cease-and-desist-kitten-punch-site/
======
aanm1988
I'm sure sending lawyers after people putting up sites mocking him will end
super super well for Trump. No way this could backfire. I'm sure the internet
will respect his wishes.

